
Mistakes with CSS Grid [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gr1XSyxZy0
======
open-source-ux
The list of mistakes with links to the segments in the video:

1\. Thinking CSS Grid is everything:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=6](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=6)

2\. Using only percents for sizing:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=93](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=93)

3\. Assuming you need breakpoints:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=189](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=189)

4\. Getting confused by numbering:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=250](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=250)

5\. Always using 12-columns:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=314](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=314)

6\. Ignoring the power of rows:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=384](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=384)

7\. Reaching for a framework:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=508](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=508)

8\. Waiting for IE11 to die:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=639](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=639)

9\. Hesitating, instead of playing:
[https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=768](https://youtu.be/0Gr1XSyxZy0?t=768)

